# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Schouderoperatie

## snoezie

beste allen,

IK heb al jaren last van mijn schouder.
Heb onder de scanner geweest en blijkbaar zijn er 2 pezen van biceps en 1 pees van mijn schouder af, de andere pees hangt nog beetje vast maar doet geen dienst meer.(volgens dokter)
ze gaan trachten die ene pees terug op te rakelen, als dit niet lukt moet ik volgens de dokter een nieuwe schouder hebben. 
Ik zou wel nog 3 maanden wachten om mij te laten opereren voor mijn werk.
Heb wel redelijk last van mijn schouder.
Heeft hier iemand ervaring mee.
Alle ervaring is welkom.

Alvast mijn dank voor jullie reacties.

----------

